# EN Live offering Sponsorship for TTRPG Actual Play Series



## This Effin’ GM (Jun 27, 2022)

Question: Will actual play podcasts be considered in the future?


----------



## tabletopjess (Jun 27, 2022)

This Effin’ GM said:


> Question: Will actual play podcasts be considered in the future?



I'd be happy to consider actual play podcasts now!


----------



## This Effin’ GM (Jun 27, 2022)

We just recorded our first session of our podcast for A5E, sound only though. If that would be ok for consideration lemme see if we can get it edited and submittwd


----------



## xiphumor (Jun 28, 2022)

Even though I’m not applying for this, I’m thrilled to see it exists!


----------



## Ondath (Jun 28, 2022)

This is a wonderful initiative! Does the Actual Play have to be in English, or would shows targeting audiences in other countries also be eligible?


----------



## tabletopjess (Jun 28, 2022)

Ondath said:


> This is a wonderful initiative! Does the Actual Play have to be in English, or would shows targeting audiences in other countries also be eligible?



We are open to other languages applying. The Level Up A5E rules are currently only available in English Language though.


----------

